# replacement rear wheel arch for 2006 autocruise stardream



## TiffyH (Aug 23, 2011)

Having had zero success in my quest to obtain a replacement rear wheel arch for my 2006 Autocruise Stardream I took the very expensive option of having one made, using the good one as a template.

As a consequence I now have access to the mould and will be quite willing to arrange replacements for anyone else who like me cannot buy one from the dealers.

Contact me for a quote .... e mail, or phone 01305 852082.

I believe that other Star model motohomes from Autocruise have the same shape.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Many thks for the post. Will keep it in mind if I am ever unfortunate enough to need one.

Rgds


----------

